# Nancy & Ellie



## WG Story Drone

*BBW, WG:*_ A story of revenge and weight gain . . ._

*Nancy & Ellie &#8211; Who’s The Piggy Now? *

By Sly
([email protected])

*Part One*​
Ellie was 26 years old and she just lost her job as an administrative assistant for a large company. This came a little unexpectedly, it was her first job out of college and she had a tough time landing that job. The thought of the effort and rejection from another job hunt irked her. 

Ellie was feeling tired and depressed. She spent her days lounging around the house in her pajamas watching daytime TV and eating. She had been off for about two weeks now and she has already gained about 10 pounds. Ellie has been overweight since she hit puberty, slowly and steadily gaining weight as the years went on. 

She had long dirty blonde hair and she stood 5’6” and 240 pounds. She was a pretty girl with a nice smile, rather homely looking with low self esteem which didn’t help to bring out her beauty. Her weight was evenly distributed on her body with a slight hourglass figure which was being threatened by her recent weight gain.

Tired of lounging around the house, Ellie decided to go out for a walk in a nice park, in another part of the city, she figured that the fresh air and exercise would do her good.

During her walk as she was enjoying the peacefulness of the park, she happened to notice someone familiar jogging on the same path towards her. “I know her” she thought and as this person got closer, it came to her “Nancy?” she said aloud.

The jogger stopped, turned around and took off her ear phones and said, “Pardon?”

“Are you Nancy?” inquired Ellie.

“Yes… and you are?” replied Nancy.

“Oh my god, you don’t remember me? It’s Ellie!” 

“Ellie, is that you?” replied Nancy. “I didn’t even recognize you… wow, you look… good?” replied Nancy in a slightly sarcastic manner.

Nancy and Ellie were childhood friends; they did everything together until they hit puberty. Ellie started to gain weight and Nancy slowly started finding other friends, then shortly after, Nancy’s father it big with a big real estate deal and they moved to another neighborhood. From then, Nancy and Ellie drifted even further apart, occasionally greeting each other in high school and the odd running into throughout their teen years.

“My god, how long has it been? 8 years?” said Ellie.

“Yeah, something like that,” replied Nancy.

Nancy was your prototypical beauty, 26 years old, she was about 5’, 7”, 120 pounds and her physique was very slender and incredibly toned. She had drop dead looks with very slight dimples on her toned face that lit up a room when she smiled. Her hair was long and light brown with blonde streaks. She was always very athletic and extremely popular. It was said that there wasn’t a guy who didn’t want her. She had a way about her, she flaunted her looks, she teased and always got what she wanted. She knew what she had and she exploited it to the fullest. 

Nancy grew up in a strict household; her mother was very strict with her only child, she demanded that Nancy always be involved with sports or any physical activity. Ellie recalled that in elementary school, Nancy never touched any junk food, soda pop or even birthday cake. Her mother had instilled into her the idea that all that stuff was very bad for you and trusting her mother she abided by those rules and was very strict about it. “My god, I don’t think she has ever had any sugar,” Ellie shudders as she recalls saying to herself.

“So what have you been up to?” Nancy inquired.

“Not much really, I was just laid off from my job and I’ve been taking it easy,” replied Ellie. “And you?”

“Actually, I’m a part-time personal trainer over at the gym,” replied Nancy.

“Wow, cool. Does that pay the bills?” asked Ellie.

“That doesn’t matter, I’m sad to say that my parents died in a car accident about a year ago, they left everything to me, the house, the cottage… I’m self sufficient,” replied Nancy.

“I’m so sorry about your parents, I didn’t even know,” said Ellie in a sympathetic voice.

“That’s ok, it’s still hard but I’m getting through it. I have to get going now; I don’t want to cool down too much here.” Nancy said.

Nancy reaches down and opens up her marsupial pouch and pulls out a business card, and says, “here’s my card, come by the gym… I’ll take care of you no charge,” as she hands Ellie the card.

Nancy pokes Ellie in the belly and gives her a wink; she put her earphones back on and sprints off.

“Ahhh,” Ellie thought. It’s all coming back to her now. She had almost forgotten how Nancy was. Just like her mother, very sarcastic and a little cruel. She remembered the times in the past where Nancy would tease Ellie about her weight and do demeaning things like poking her in the belly, or slapping her butt or calling her a cow or Miss Piggy. Ellie always understood that that was just the way Nancy was and that she really didn’t mean to hurt her, but it did.

Three days have passed and Ellie reverted back to her normal routine of binge eating and lounging around the house. In a brief moment of ambition, Ellie had decided that she was going to the gym and take Nancy up on her offer.

The next day, Ellie put on her sweats and made her way to the gym. Of course she wasn’t a member so she asked for Nancy at the front desk and they paged her. In a few moments, Nancy emerged from the change room and said, “Oh my god, I didn’t think you’d come” as she hugged her then jokingly she pinched one of Ellie’s chubby cheeks. This embarrassed Ellie and made her feel even more self-conscious. The girl at the front desk noticed what Nancy had done and just rolled her yes in disbelief. “That Nancy, she’s so full of herself,” she thought.

“Come Ellie, you’ll be my pet project.” Nancy said as they made their way to the aerobic room.

“What do you mean?” replied Ellie.

“I mean, it’ll be my personal mission to whip you up into shape,” said Nancy. “I am after all, a personal trainer”.

“But aren’t you busy with your clients?” Ellie asked.

“Naw, I’m kinda slow right now. Those fat old ladies can’t handle my intensity”.

“Intensity? Is that what you call it?” thought Ellie. “Ok, but I really can’t afford it”

“Don’t worry about that… let’s get to it,” said Nancy and off they went.

After a two hour grueling workout of aerobics and weight training Ellie was exhausted and not to mention famished.

“You want to go for a coffee?” asked Nancy.

Ellie replied, “Sure, why not”.

So off they went to their local coffee house.

At the counter Ellie orders a little more than her usual she was starving after the workout.

“I’ll have a large coffee with three creams and three sugars and two glazed donuts and a chocolate chunk cookie please,” Ellie asked politely.

“Excuse me?” Nancy said. “What are you doing?”

“I’m ordering… what would you like?” replied Ellie.

“Well you’re not having that. EXCUSE ME. Cancel that last order. We’ll have two cups of green tea please, black,” replied Nancy in a motherly tone.

“If you’re going to be my pet project, you’ll have to do and eat what I say or else it’ll never work. No wonder you’re such a cow. Don’t you want to be thin and beautiful like me?” Nancy continued.

Ellie replied, “I guess… but…”

“No buts…” snapped Nancy.

Ellie and Nancy sat down and enjoyed their tea and they actually had a good conversation, catching up on old times. Nancy was really a nice girl, sure she had her faults but Ellie figured that she could deal with the demeaning stuff especially since after all, they were childhood friends and also for the reason that a girl like Nancy was willing to spend her time for free to help Ellie get on track… and having a gorgeous friend never hurts.

Two weeks have passed and Nancy was working Ellie really hard in the gym, 4 days a week. 

“Time to step on the scale girl.” said Nancy.

Ellie steps on the scale, Nancy slides the weights until the teetering stops.

“I don’t believe it.” says Nancy, “240! You haven’t lost a pound!”

“You must eat like an insatiable pig at home.” Nancy yells to Ellie.

Embarrassed and blushing, Ellie says. “I can’t help it.”

Nancy storms out.

The next day, Nancy calls up Ellie. “Hi Ellie, listen, I’m sorry I yelled at you yesterday.”

Ellie replied. “No problem, I understand that you want the best for me and I’m not keeping up my end of the bargain. I’ll do better I promise.”

Nancy replied. “Ok, as long as you promise, but I have an idea. I’m getting kinda tired of the city, how about we head up to my cottage for a bit… this way we get out of the hustle and bustle and we can really focus on getting you into shape”

What Ellie didn’t realize is that Nancy wanted to have full control of what Ellie did and ate.

“Oh, I don’t know Nancy, I really can’t afford it,” said Ellie.

“Don’t worry about that, I’ll take care of everything… it’s not problem, really.” replied Nancy.

Ellie quickly replied. “Ok, let’s do it.”


----------



## WG Story Drone

The next day, the girls arrive at the cottage and they start to get settled. Ellie was unpacking the food that Nancy had packed. Lots of fruit and vegetables, tofu, extra lean ground beef, no junk food in sight, not one pack of chips, not one piece of chocolate or candy anywhere. Ellie felt a little sweat break out this is going to be rough she thought.

The next morning Nancy woke Ellie up at 7:00 am. Rise and shine, get ready for our morning jog

Ellie rolls over in bed, lets out a quiet moan and gets up.

Nancy is already on the front porch stretching much like an Olympic athlete. She is just so dedicated and focused. I wish I could be more like her, she thought.

Ellie steps out onto the porch wearing a tight t-shirt and a pair of tightly fitting shorts it is very easy to tell really how big Ellie was. Through the t-shirt you could see her huge fat breasts bulging out of her sports bra, blubber oozing out of her bra under her arms and on her back. Her tight shorts did nothing to hide her huge belly fold that she barely managed stuff into her shorts. Fully exposed right up to the high thigh were her big chubby legs rubbing together and jiggling as she walked.

Ellie walks up to Nancy and she extends her arms out with her palms up as the meat on her upper arms jiggle and jokingly says, Im all yours master, and she lets out a giggle that sends her belly jiggling.

Nancy looks at Ellie slightly in disgust and giggles, Lets get to it.

As Ellie starts off, Nancy slaps Ellie in the ass which sends her ass jiggling for at least 5 seconds and lets out another loud giggle.

Nancy looks like poetry in motion jogging about 5 paces ahead of Ellie. Ellie, on the other hand, looks more like a walrus running a marathon. Shes gasping for air, sweating profusely and every inch of her body is jiggling as she goes through the motions.

Nancy looks back at Ellie and with a smirk on her face says, How about a donut now? and she sprints up about 20 yards ahead of Ellie.

Nancy turns around and runs back to Ellie, she goes behind Ellie and slaps her in the ass and says, Woohoo look at that lard fly, it aint thanksgiving and no one wants a butterball. Nancy slaps Ellie in the ass again and sprints up ahead.

Ellies face becomes red with embarrassment and shame, but she quickly gets over it and continues on. 

As the girls are making their way down the rural road, they notice a pick up truck coming towards them. As it gets closer they notice that a handsome local boy is the driver of this vehicle. As usual, Nancy throws him her come get me big boy look and Ellie doesnt even bother to look. The truck drives by and nearly swerves off of the road. The girls notice this and start giggling. The truck stops for a second, then turns around and starts to approach the jogging ladies.

The truck pulls up alongside the girls; again Nancy is up to no good.

Where are you gals from? asks the driver.

The city and you, with batting eyelashes Nancy replies. She can be so seductive even while shes all sweaty.

Im from around here, where are you staying? By the way my name is Jeff.

My cottage is just down the road, number 54, replied Nancy, and Im Nancy.

Jeff looks over to Ellie who is too embarrassed to look over and asks, And you are?

Oh sorry, Im Ellie, Ellie replies as she wipes the sweat from her face.

Well it was nice meeting you, maybe Ill drop by sometime to say hi, Jeff says.

Maybe, replies Nancy and the truck takes off.

Nancy says to Ellie as they continue jogging, Hes a cutie huh?

Ellie replies, Yeah, hes alright

I hope he comes by, Nancy says.

Ellie remains silent, she knows that this boy doesnt stand a chance with Nancy, and she knows that shell take advantage of him and rake him over the coals and make him do back flips for her amusement. Its the way she is shell never change.

Three days have past, the rigors of the days continue but Ellie is really starting to get into the flow of things. The girls do a weigh in and Ellie has already lost 7 pounds. It just goes to show what a little exercise and eating right can do for you, boasts Nancy as she playfully pokes Ellie in the belly.

The girls have a light lunch and laze by the pool for awhile, before the next workout session starts.

Hello, a voice comes from afar. Its Jeff, coming towards the pool. I hope you dont mind, I was knocking on the door for awhile and I saw that your car was here.

No problem, says Nancy as Ellie reaches for her towel to cover herself up; shes still not feeling great about herself.

The girls finally get a good look at Jeff. Hes a strapping man of about 28. About 6 tall and very lean with stylish blonde streaked short hair. Well, I just wanted to stop by to say hi, I brought you both some donuts, enjoy! says Jeff.

Nancy with a frown on her face and trying to sound grateful says, Uh, thanks..

By the way, before I leave, theres this party in town tomorrow night and I was wondering if you ladies would like to come? Jeff asked.

Sounds good. Nancy says as shes nodding to Ellie.

Jeff delighted by the news says. Ok, pick you up at 8, see ya, and he leaves.

Bye, the girls respond.

Nancy rolls back to face the sun and says; He so wants me. Poor guy, thisll be a massacre. 

Ellie thinks to herself, At least she admits it.

Do you believe that he brought donuts? Nancy says in a disbelieving voice.

Ellie with a slight sigh says, Yeah.

That night, Ellie cant get the thought of the donuts out of her head as shes lying in bed. She wants them so bad, but she knows that if Nancy finds out, therell be hell to pay. After tossing and turning for about an hour, Ellie decides that she cant ignore it and goes into the kitchen to get the donuts. With the lights off and being very careful as to not make a sound, Ellie pulls the box of donuts out of the garbage can, pours herself a nice tall glass of soy milk and sits at the table with the opened box of donuts in front of her. She pauses to contemplate again whether she should or not, then she resolves to eat only one. She grabs a donut and takes a bite. 

Oh that tastes so good, she thinks to herself and uncontrollably she swallows the donut in just three bites. Throwing away her resolution, she grabs another donut and as she puts it towards her mouth all of a sudden the lights come on and Nancy says, Ellie? Oh my god what are you doing? You cow, you just couldnt resist, and you were doing so well too!

With the smell of the donuts in the air and the taste in her mouth Ellie loses control and yells back, I need it, Im dying here!

Not as long as Im here, replies Nancy and she rushes over to grab the donut out of Ellies hand. 

A struggle ensues but Nancy finally manages to pry the broken donut from Ellies hand but in the process of grabbing the donut, the force of Nancys hand prying it from Ellies hand causes the donut to grace Nancys lips. Completely stunned, Nancy starts to lick her lips, and then she becomes infuriated Now look what youve done! she yells.

Nancy grabs the box of donuts throws them into the trash can, she storms out of the room and slams her bedroom door shut behind her.

Ellie, feeling sickened by the whole ordeal, retires quietly to her room.

The next morning, the girls get up and Nancy looks all frazzled as if she hadnt slept a wink all night. Ellie promptly pipes up and says, Nancy, Im so sorry about last night, I dont know what came over me, the stress over these past few days has been unbearable, please forgive me, itll never happen again.

Nancy very curtly replies in a low tone, Thats ok.

So are you ready to go? Ellie asks.

No, I think Ill stay in today, you go on ahead, says Nancy then she returns to her room.

Feeling surprised Ellie says, ok and gets herself ready for the run. As she is just about out of the door, she cant resist the temptation so she goes over to the trash can, just to take a peek. She flips open the lid and notices that the donuts are gone. Hmmm, she wonders to herself but she thinks nothing of it and she heads out for her run.

Later on that night, at 8:00 sharp Jeff arrives in his pick up truck to pick up the girls. The girls pile into the truck and head off to the party.


----------



## WG Story Drone

At the party, Jeff offers Ellie a beer, she starts to reach for it, then she looks at Nancy and Nancy gives her that look and Ellie quickly declines. At almost the same moment, in a shocking move, Nancy grabs the beer and says, “I don’t mind if I do.” 

Ellie was floored, she would never believe that Nancy would ever drink a beer or any alcohol ever, it was probably the first beer she had ever had and she made quick work of it. She downed it in two gulps. “How about another Jeff?” she asks with the batting of her eyelashes. Jeff promptly hands her another beer. 

This goes on for a few more beers, by this time Nancy is pretty drunk and she’s really playing Jeff big time, touching, teasing, she’s laying it on big time. A girl like Nancy never has to do anything like that, usually all she has to do is look pretty and the guys are all tripping over themselves to do whatever she wants.

Nancy’s behavior starts getting out of hand, she’s really groping Jeff and he’s noticeably uncomfortable. Ellie decides to say something to Nancy “Nancy, take it easy a bit”

“TAKE IT EASY?” Nancy yells. Everyone at the party can hear her. “Look at our fat Missy here telling &#8216;ME’ to take it easy. You want to know something, out of the goodness of my heart, I took you in to help you feel good about yourself and to get you into shape and how do you repay me? I catch you gorging on donuts last night like a fat sloppy cow… and you’re telling me to take it easy?” 

Nancy walks up to Ellie and yells again, “Look people. Look at her” as Nancy slaps Ellie’s huge ass and sends it off jiggling for what seems forever. “This fat pig has absolutely no will power, and look how fat she’s gotten, my god, disgusting isn’t it?”

Ellie is totally appalled by what has happened and she breaks out into tears and runs off.

“Look at that piggy run now,” Nancy yells out then she needs to sit down as she is about to faint from the alcohol. “Jeff,” she says quietly.

Jeff ignores her and goes out after Ellie. Ellie is sitting in the parking lot sobbing. Jeff walks up to her and says, “Hey, I’m sorry about what happened in there.”

Ellie replies through her tears, “She’s right you know.”

Jeff answers, “What are you talking about, she has no right…”

Ellie abruptly cuts him off and says, “She’s right… I’ll show everyone” then she gets up, walks up to a cab and asks to be brought home.

The next morning, Ellie wakes up for her run and Nancy comes out of her bedroom still hung over from the night before and says, “Oh Ellie, I’m so sorry, I really didn’t mean those things, I was drunk, I had so much to drink and I’ve never drank before, please forgive me”

“That’s ok, it was true, but I’m telling you now, I’ll show you, I’ll show everyone,” Ellie says as she leaves for her jog.

“Wait!” Nancy says, “I’ll come with you”

“No I want to be alone please,” Ellie replies and she sprints off.

Over the next few days, Ellie becomes a person obsessed. She spends her whole day exercising and barely eats anything. She is so preoccupied with getting slim that she fails to realize that Nancy has barely been exercising at all. 

Ellie is losing weight at a startling rate. She fails to realize that Jeff had been dropping off boxes of donuts, and chocolate and candies for her.

After two weeks, Ellie weighs herself and she has gotten down to 200 pounds. 

Jeff finally manages to catch up to Ellie on one of her runs, “Ellie can you stop for a minute so we can talk?” he says.

“Fine,” says Ellie seeming annoyed and she stops.

“Ellie listen, I’m worried about you. I like you, I’ve liked you all along, and I want to be with you. I never liked Nancy, I know the type and I hate that, you’re the gem. Give me a chance,” pleads Jeff.

“Jeff listen, you’re a great guy and all, but I’m just not into it right now, sorry,” Ellie says abruptly and speeds off.

Now a whole month has passed and Ellie is down to 175 pounds and is showing no signs of letting up. Her body is becoming much more toned and muscular and she is barely a shadow of her former self. This whole time she has been wallowing in the sorrow of what Nancy had said to her. “How can she be so mean?” she kept thinking to herself, “I’ll show her.”

In the meantime, Nancy hadn’t bothered to exercise. All the goodies that Jeff had been bringing over, Nancy had been hiding and eating herself. The odd time that Nancy would go out for a jog, she’d jog over to town and fill herself with ice cream, cake and candies then being too bloated to jog back, she would take a cab back to the cottage and have the driver drop her off just before the cottage to keep up the illusion that she was exercising. Nancy was getting big. In the month that had passed, she had managed to gain 30 pounds. Her once slender and muscular body was turning soft and flabby. It’s incredible to think that she had gained that much over a short period of time but she had never eaten junk food before in her life. Her body was not used to it and it seemed that her body was retaining every single calorie that she ingested and turned it into glorious fat. 

This whole situation was totally earth shaking for Nancy. She has finally discovered how glorious junk food really is and she is determined to make up for the 26 years of living without it as soon as possible.

Nancy was noticing the changes in her body. Her breasts along with the rest of her body have become more sensitive and she finds herself getting sexually aroused all the time. She never had those feelings when she was thin. The reason she treated men the way that she did was because she was unable to truly get aroused. Now just the very thought of a man gets her all wet and horny. The bigger she was getting, the more skin she had and the more sensitive it became. Skin after all is the biggest erogenous zone, and she was getting more and more of it (along with juicy fat) as the days went on.

Nancy hadn’t been spending much time outside lately. She had been staying in her room, lazing around, munching on glorious junk food and masturbating. She barely ever used to masturbate at all when she was thinner. She never sees Ellie, as Ellie was on a fanatical health kick and she was always outside exercising or tanning by the pool.

From her window, Nancy noticed Jeff pulling up her driveway, making his daily junk food delivery for Ellie (which he was not aware that she wasn’t eating it or even receiving it, Nancy was the benefactor of his deliveries). 

Nancy got so aroused lately when she saw Jeff. Its funny how just a month ago she wouldn’t even give a guy like Jeff the time of day, and now all she can do is think about him, she wants him bad.

Nancy sticks her head out the window and yells, “Hey Jeff!”

Jeff barely turns around and says, “Hey, where’s Ellie?”

“I don’t know, do you want to come in?” replied Nancy.

“No thanks, see ya,” Jeff replied and he left.

Nancy can’t believe it, for the first time in her life there is a guy that doesn’t want her. This infuriates her.

Nancy lies on her bed and thinks the Jeff situation through. “He seems to like Ellie” she thinks to herself, “but she’s so fat and he keeps bringing all that junk food over for her.” Then she sits up on her bed having a revelation. “If that’s what he likes, that’s what he’s going to get.”

That night Ellie comes into the house and pulls out some food from the fridge. Then Nancy enters and says, “Watchya eating piggy?”

“Ya, ya,” Ellie replies as Nancy grabs the food from her and secretly eats it, then she slaps Ellie in the ass.

At this point Ellie realizes that Nancy has gained weight. This stunned her; she was not too far from being as big as Ellie. This spun Ellie into a world of thought. “Who’s the piggy now?” she thought. 

Ellie thought to herself that at the rate that she’s losing weight and the rate that Nancy is gaining weight, that maybe in a month or so they would be on the same level. Ellie started getting evil thoughts. “What if I secretly give Nancy weight gain formula, how big would she get then? How would she feel? Who’ll be the piggy then?” 

And so it was, then next day, Ellie went to the health food store in town and picked up a huge tub of super weight gain formula. When she got back to the house, she mixed two protein shakes, one real one for her and a weight gain one for Nancy then she hid the huge tub in her room. 

Nancy finally emerged from her room. She was getting up later and later every day. 

“Time for a protein shake,” Ellie said.

“Oh, ok,” Nancy grabbed the shake and took a sip. “Mmm this is good, is it new?” Nancy asked.

“Yup, picked it up this morning,” Ellie replied.

“Good piggy,” Nancy replied sarcastically as usual and went into her room. 

An evil grin came upon Ellie’s lips. “Just wait,” she thought, “who’s the piggy now?”

(Click here for next installment)


----------



## blnk1215

I've been waiting for a story like this for a long time. Please keep writing.


----------



## there_there

great story - i'll be looking forward to the next installment...


----------



## FreneticFangs

Where's the rest of it???
I want to read the rest!
I love stories where people can't help but gain weight


----------



## WG Story Drone

We haven't received the second chapter in the Weight Room Mailroom yet, but when we do, it'll be posted here. . .


----------



## ssly

~BBW, Eating Revenge, Lesbian Overtones, ~MWG

*Nancy & Ellie &#8211; Who’s The Piggy Now? (Part 2)
By Sly

([email protected])  
(Click here for prior installment)​ *

At this point, two more weeks have passed. Ellie kept on her daily routine which was rigorous and relentless. She had worked off another 15 pounds which puts her at a respectable 160 pounds. She is pleased with her progress but thinks there is still way more to go. She has lost a lot of weight in a relatively short period of time and she can’t go on wearing her old clothes. Even her tightest sweat suit with draw strings was managing to fall off of her.

She decides to go into Nancy’s room, as she is out currently, to see if she has anything that might fit. Sure enough, she found two oversized (by Nancy’s standards) sweat suits. 

She decides to try on a pair and to her luck; she manages to squeeze into them. It felt a little funny for her, feeling tight in clothes again after she has gone the last little while with her clothes literally falling off of her. 

Ellie looks in the mirror, “not bad” she thinks about her body and the way she actually fits into an article of Nancy’s clothing. Of course the pants are really tight around her ass and thighs, her belly oozes over the top of the pants a bit and the top she just barely manages to squeeze into. The top accentuates her still beefy breasts and torso. She smiles somewhat pleased and leaves the room.

A few minutes later, Nancy comes back to the house and scurries into her room. After a few moments, she emerges from her room, a little surprised to see Ellie she says “what are you doing home now?” while being a little lost of breathe.

“I decided to work out in the back yard today and I’m already done” replies Ellie.

“I see you borrowed one of my sweat suits” Nancy says with a raised eyebrow.

“Yeah, I hope you don’t mind” replies Ellie.

“Of course not, its way too small for you though, don’t tear the seams on them” Nancy replies sarcastically as usual.

Nancy turns around and goes back into her room. After a few minutes, Nancy reemerges from her room with a couple of grocery bags in her arms. Nancy is wearing the same suit that Ellie had borrowed in a different color which is fitting her now just as snuggly as it is fitting Ellie. As she is carrying the grocery bags, Ellie notices that Nancy’s top is starting to ride up on her and a large fat roll is peeking out of her pants that starts at her love handles and continues around to her belly. 

Ellie’s eyes light up in amazement “I can’t believe this is the same girl” she thinks to herself.

Over the past couple of weeks, Nancy continued as she had been doing, gorging on junk food, sleeping and masturbating. She had gained another 20 pounds due to her habits and Ellie replacing her daily protein shake with weight gain formula.

Nancy with a little bit of a flushed face, drops the grocery bags onto the counter and she pulls down her sweater.

“I went shopping today” Nancy says loudly to Ellie who is in the next room.

She had bought the usual things, fruits, vegetables, chicken, all the same nutritious stuff that she always bought with the exception of the other 2 bags of goodies that she had squirreled away in her room.

Nancy goes back to her room and comes out a few minutes later in her bath robe.

Even in her bath robe, although it is very loose fitting on her, Ellie noticed how big Nancy is getting. Her breasts are much larger and have started to sag and her nipples seem to be almost always erect. Her ass is now very round and has started to stick out and the waist tie of her bath robe is sitting out a few more inches than where it used to. When Nancy sits down, she briefly exposes a chubby leg where once a very firm and defined leg used to be. Nancy’s face has started to soften up and the dimples on her face are beginning to become more pronounced.

At this sight, Ellie’s little evil grin emerges once again. “How about if I make dinner tonight?” asks Ellie.

“Sure, why not” replies Nancy. “In that case, I’m pooped so I’m going to take a bath while you’re preparing dinner”

“No problem, dinner will be ready in about an hour” says Ellie.

After about an hour, the house is filled with the heavenly aroma of fried chicken and Ellie yells out “Come and get it!”

Shortly there after Nancy emerges in her bath robe and follows the scent of the fried chicken to the kitchen “What are we having?” asks Nancy.

“Fried chicken and potato salad” replies Ellie.

“Are you crazy, I don’t eat that stuff” replies Nancy.

“Don’t worry, I fried the chicken in olive oil which is very healthy and I made the potato salad out of fat free mayo. I got the recipe out of one of your health magazines” explains Ellie.

This is a blatant lie. Ellie, instead of frying the chicken in normal oil, she decides to fry it in lard and for the potato salad; she added heaps and heaps of real mayo, way more than normal. Her scheme worked brilliantly though, Nancy never caught on.

“mmm, this is so good” says Nancy.

“Why thank you, I’m going to finish mine outside if you don’t mind” asks Ellie.

“Sure, no problem” replies Nancy.

Ellie exits the kitchen and goes outside. She goes over to the garbage can and scrapes her plate into it. “Way too fattening for me, and besides, I’m not even hungry” see thinks to herself.

Ellie decides to peek into the kitchen window to see how Nancy was doing and sure enough, Nancy had just finished her original portion. Then Nancy went over to the stove and helped herself to another helping of the incredibly fattening meal.

Feeling delighted that Nancy &#8216;took the bait’ Ellie decides to go for a swim.

About a half an hour later Ellie comes back inside.

“I did all the dishes and put everything away” Nancy tells Ellie with a guilty look on her face.

“Great” replies Ellie.

Then Nancy goes into the living room and plops herself onto the couch.

Ellie decides to check the fridge for leftovers… just as she suspected; nothing.

Ellie then grabs two tall glasses and mixes up a protein shake for herself and the &#8216;special’ protein shake for Nancy.

“Here you go; a little dessert” Ellie jokingly says to Nancy as she passes her the special shake.

“But I’m stuffed” replied Nancy.

“Oh come on” replies Ellie, “its just protein”

Nancy agrees and takes the shake. 
The next morning when Ellie comes back from her morning jog, she finds that Nancy has already awoken which has become a rare sight lately. Just as she stepped in, she noticed that Nancy seemed a little startled and she thought that she saw Nancy quickly shove something into her mouth. 

This morning Nancy had been into Ellie’s closet and decided to borrow something out of Ellie’s wardrobe. She had picked out a sleeveless loose fitting dress that Ellie affectionately referred to as her &#8216;fat dress’. She had never worn it at the cottage but she just thought that she would pack it for sentimental reasons. This dress fit large on Nancy but Nancy has an uncanny ability to make anything look nice. In this dress, Nancy looks flat out like a chubby girl. The looseness of the dress hides her figure but her exposed plump arms say a lot.

“I see you’ve been into my closet today” says Ellie.

“Yeah, I hope you don’t mind, I wanted to try something different and I love the looseness of these dresses” replies Nancy.

“What a load of bull. You’re in my closet because you don’t fit into your own clothes anymore” thought Ellie.

Nancy felt invigorated by this dress. She loved the way it felt on her skin and the way her body was freely unencumbered by anything in it. She felt so turned on, her nipples were erect and her face was almost always flush.

“I’m going into town for a while. See you soon” Nancy tells Ellie and she puts on her Channel glasses and leaves with the wiggling sway of a plump model.

Nancy spends the day visiting all of the chocolate and candy shops in the town. She stops for lunch, then ice cream and she pretty much samples a bit of everything. She’s indulging in a way that she can only do alone… “If Ellie only knew” she thought.

Then, later on that afternoon as she was sitting in a caf&#233; enjoying her second slice of cake and sipping tea, she notices Jeff across the street. She quickly puts on her sun glasses as to not be noticed.

Jeff had stopped coming around as he felt that all of his generosity towards Ellie was being forsaken. Nancy missed him… she was getting so hot just looking at him from across the street. 

Nancy quickly finishes up her cake and slips out of the caf&#233; without being noticed by Jeff.

Nancy returns home and promptly goes to her room with another rather large bag tucked under her arm.

Ellie knocks on Nancy’s door.

“Hold on” Nancy says and after a few moments she says “ok come in”

“Nancy I’m sorry but I accidentally split the seams of your sweat pants when I was stretching this morning” said Ellie.

“I knew it was too tight for you” replied Nancy, “what were you thinking putting on my clothes?”

“Here” Nancy tosses Ellie another pair of the same sweat pants, “maybe you should lose some of that ass before you attempt that again” Nancy winks to Ellie and slaps her in the butt.

“The nerve of her” thought Ellie. “She’s fatter than I am and she’s still making comments like that”

“How about a shake Nancy?” asks Ellie, with the grin emerging once again.

“Sure, why not” replies Nancy.  


(Click here for next installment)


----------



## ssly

I just added part 2 to the story... enjoy!

Thanks for the feedback, it's always welcome!

ssly


----------



## blnk1215

Great work Sly. I can't wait for the next piece.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Too bad Nancy's such a bitch because she's got a really great name


----------



## ssly

Hmmmm... maybe things change?? The next part will be out soon!


----------



## ssly

*Nancy & Ellie &#8211; Who’s The Piggy Now? (Part 3)
By Sly
([email protected])  
(Click here for prior installment)​*
Time at the cottage passed for the girls, their temporary stay was becoming more and more permanent, which didn’t hold too many problems as this cottage was more like an elaborate chalet than a cottage. The girls cohabited together, but the relationship between them was at a rather odd stage. They didn’t spend much time together even though they shared the same accommodations. Nancy has moved into the upper floor of the cottage and Ellie has made the basement hers while the two shared the main floor. 

They were mostly amicable toward each other but a little distant … they were both lost in their own opposite worlds. Two women, with totally reversed and opposite directions.

They stayed together because deep down they both knew, that they needed each other… neither of them had anyone else for any kind of support in their lives.

Ellie still had that fire burning inside of her… she was as determined as ever to shed the person that she was and transform herself into a whole new beautiful person, the kind of person that everyone loves and admires. She was determined to heal herself from the afflictions that she had endured in the past… it was part of the path towards redemption and happiness she thought, and she almost reached one of her milestones towards her supposed happiness… she has worked vigorously over the last few months to get herself down to 140 lbs… she felt good physically, better than she ever felt. It was almost all lost however due to her emotional state which was in ruin leaving her overall state of being lacking.

During this period, she has become quite withdrawn from the world… a singular goal in mind… burning inside of her, consuming her. It seemed that whatever she gained in one aspect of herself, she was losing in another.

Nancy was in the same but opposite state. Emotionally, she was happier than ever. She has discovered something that was lacking in her life… a type of release that she had needed and it has totally transformed her from the person she was before on an emotional level. 

Nancy too was withdrawn, spending time alone, binging, masturbating, dreaming, all these new feelings and emotions that she has been experiencing was taking her to a place, emotionally, where she has never been or even was aware of that it existed. She was experiencing feelings that had been lacking in her life up until now and she was absorbing it all.

Nancy was fighting her own battle… she was battling with the mentality that she had, the one that was etched into her mind from a young age about how a woman should be which was conflicting with her current emotional state and how amazing she feels. The emotional side of her life has been dominating her actions since her new discovery was made. Although she feels totally happy on an emotional level… she is also feeling self conscious and unconfident about herself on a mental level especially due to her incredible weight gain over the last few months.

Nancy was pushing 220 lbs now… Ellie’s sleeveless &#8216;fat dress’ was being filled up more and more as the days go by… it’s not quite loose fitting anymore. That’s all Nancy has worn lately, none of her original clothes fit anymore and Nancy really hasn’t dealt with the reality that she needs new larger clothes. Usually Nancy remains nude when she is by herself in her room, which happens to be most of the time.

Nancy is also trying to come to grips with her new self… knowing that she will have to change as a person… her situation has changed and so must her persona. She thinks back to the way that she has treated people in the past about something as shallow as their weight… especially towards her friends. She feels that in order to be a truly happy person, she needs to start making amends and heal those wounds.

***************************************************

“Dinner time!!!” Ellie shouts up to Nancy.

“Coming”, Nancy yells back.

The situation has changed somewhat… Nancy rarely cooks anymore and Ellie has held the reins on this task for some time now. Deep down, Nancy isn’t concerned about a strict diet as she once was… however she would never admit this to Ellie. Although the changes in both women are so visually obvious, they have never mentioned or even hinted to each other anything about that. As far as they were both concerned, they are choosing to overlook these changes for the time being and act as if nothing has changed. Each has their own reasons for this.

Ellie, still determined on turning Nancy into the fat piggy that she herself once was, has been subtly pushing more and more food into Nancy… She has control over the cooking now so that means that Nancy’s portions are getting bigger and bigger and are getting fattier and fattier… The weight gain protein shakes are still a regular treat for Nancy along with some other weight gaining supplements that get mixed into Nancy’s diet in other forms, care of Ellie. 

Nancy, not really caring anymore about her protein intake, keeps up the illusion by taking the shakes and following to an extent with Ellie’s supposed nutrition program (while Nancy doesn’t realize the weight gaining aspects of it). Nancy is working on her process of changing who she is… she is starting with Ellie. She wants to make up to Ellie all of the cruel things that she has done and said to her over the years but she hasn’t figured out how to do it yet. In the meantime, Nancy is subtly becoming submissive to Ellie as she feels that this helps her deal with her guilt… Whatever Ellie says, Nancy doesn’t have the heart to say no to her… her feeling of guilt is too strong.

“I have a special surprise for you tonight”, Ellie says to Nancy.

“Really, what’s that?” Replies Nancy.

“I found this website that sells specialty foods for weight training programs. The food is all low calorie, no sugar, low fat and organic. I researched it and it really checks out. I think you’ll like the stuff; they even have desserts that are low calorie and low in fat, for me… I ordered a bunch of stuff from there, it should be here any day now” says Ellie.

“Oh, that’s cool” replies Nancy a little less enthusiastically. She’s dreading the thought of those diet products. “How bad must that be” she thought.

Ellie has laid the trap well… she was hoping that Nancy wouldn’t object to eating desserts and stuff if she knew that it was all low fat, sugar free stuff. She took the bait, but little does she know that these products absolutely will not be sugar free, low fat diet products… no, no, no, they’re the real deal. Ellie figures that she has to turn the fattening process up a notch. She decided to spend more time seeing to this.

The next day, practically a skid full of these new products arrives at the door. 

“Good thing, we have a huge freezer” Ellie thinks to herself as she starts loading the food up into it… “I can get a cool little workout in the meantime loading this stuff into the freezer… Nice” she thinks to herself.

Right away, Ellie decides not to waste any time. She grabs an apple pie out of the freezer along with a tub of ice cream. Throws the pie into the microwave and a few minutes later out comes a steamy pie. Ellie removes a couple of slices, and yells up to Nancy “Hey, come here for a sec” as she scoops some ice cream onto the hot slices of pie.

“Ya, coming” Nancy yells back from her room.

With somewhat heavier steps than she had before, Nancy makes her way down the stairs and into the kitchen. 

“Look Nancy, voila!” Ellie pulls out the pies topped with ice cream. “Here, try it” Ellie says as she passes a plate over to Nancy.

Nancy, acting hesitantly, slowly puts a forkful of pie into her mouth as Ellie anxiously watches. 

“Wow, this is amazing… are you sure it’s sugar free?” Nancy says in a stern voice to Ellie.

“Oh yeah” replies Ellie. “Look here’s the package… it says 10 calories per slice, sugar free, 1 gram of fat per portion… amazing you can’t ask for better than that. The ice cream is made from skim milk and is also sugar free” says Ellie.

Of course this was totally all made up; Ellie was quick to put the pie package into the trash can in case Nancy wanted to double check those figures.

Nancy, not really caring about the nutritional data, says to Ellie “fantastic, you scored big time!”

They both start into the pie, Ellie reluctantly, to keep up the charade has a couple of bites of her pie. “Wow, I forgot how good this stuff is” she thinks to herself. But she then quickly snaps out of it and says to Nancy “I’m going for a quick dip” then she leaves the house and quickly scrapes the remainder of her plate into the trash can and hit’s the pool.

After a quick dip and a light workout, Ellie returns to the house and decides to check up on the pie. She opened up the fridge to find the pie gone… was she surprised? A little, but that evil grin appeared again… she thought to herself “Excellent!”

A few more weeks pass and the situation has been changing a bit. Ellie has been systematically pumping Nancy full of all sorts of fattening foods along with the usual servings of the weight gain products. They are finding that they are actually beginning to bond. Nancy isn’t spending too much time in her bedroom anymore and Ellie hasn’t been as obsessive with her training as before. They are actually talking in depth with each other (of course always while they were snacking on something or another). 

By this time, Nancy has ballooned up even more. She approaching 250lbs, just about the same size that Ellie was at her biggest. Nancy’s once slim face with her slight dimples is now large and round and her dimples are very deep when she smiles. Her body has expanded very proportionally with a somewhat even distribution of fat on her body. 

All that Nancy has been wearing for the past few months was her robe and Ellie’s fat dress which she is starting to outgrow as well. The once very loose fitting dress is now almost completely filled up thanks to her swelling torso. Her dress now isn’t capable of hiding her size. The size of her tummy, butt, hips and huge breasts are very prominently obvious and the fact that her chubby knees are now being exposed because the dress just isn’t quite hanging as it used to. The most incredible part is her arms that are not concealed by the dress at all. They have always been exposed and her fattening progress was easily traced by the growing chubbiness of her soft arms. 

Ellie was almost in her glory. Of course, this has come at a cost. In order for this last stage to have become a success, she had to actually start eating some of this stuff and devote less time to exercise; something that she figured was a temporary set back. Ellie has put on 15 lbs in the last little while… “It’s all a means to an end” she kept thinking to herself.

Surprisingly enough, Ellie has noticed that Nancy has really changed. She was always in a good mood, she laughed way more than she used to and she was all around a way better person. They really bonded in these past couple of weeks. This puzzled Ellie but she didn’t put much thought into it, she had a mission to complete and it was almost at its fruition.

A week later, the day had come. Nancy had ballooned up to 260lbs and it was time. Her dress was reaching its limits but that was the least of Nancy’s worries. 

“Good morning sunshine” Ellie greets Nancy as she comes to the breakfast table.

“Blueberry pancakes and that maple syrup that you love so much; dig in” Ellie tells Nancy.

“mmm, mmm” Nancy replies. 

“Why don’t we go for a swim today, together. We haven’t done that in a long time” Ellie says to Nancy. That evil grin has secretly emerged again.

Nancy’s eyes open wide and she starts to sweat a bit. She hasn’t been in the pool in a long time. The only time she went lately was whenever Ellie wasn’t around. “I’m so fat” Nancy thought to herself. “I can’t do it”. “My suits are not clean, I haven’t gotten around to cleaning them” Nancy says to Ellie. 

“Nonsense, wear one of mine, I’ll leave it out for you” Ellie replies. “Come on, it’ll be fun, do it for me”.

Nancy not wanting any part of this, just can’t say no to Ellie, so she agrees.

Very subtly, Ellie leaves hanging on her bedroom door the biggest bathing suit that she owned. “I’ll meet you out at the pool” Ellie shouts up to Nancy.

Nancy comes down and grabs the bathing suit. In the bathroom, Nancy squeezes into this two piece bathing suit that was left for her. It barely fits, but Nancy could never admit that, especially to Ellie.

A few minutes later, Nancy emerges from the house. Ellie lying on the lounge chair notices and raises her head. “Come on” she signals to Nancy. 

Nancy slowly and reluctantly makes her way out to the pool. Ellie’s eyes widen and she gets up as Nancy approaches the pool.

Nancy arrives at the pool and the girls are standing face to face. What a sight to see. If you could remember back to just a year ago, you would never believe that the sizes of these two women have reversed. Ellie had become this hot, fit, tanned thing and Nancy has become a whale. Nancy’s skin was very white from hiding out in her room for all of these months. Nancy was standing there with her fat hanging out all over the place. The two piece bathing suit did nothing at all to conceal anything. Her true self was on display. Nancy deep down actually felt sexy. She loved her new body and the way that it jiggled when she moved. Wearing the bathing suit was almost like being nude which really turned her on. She was torn by two emotions, on one hand she felt totally sexy, on the other, she felt embarrassed because of what Ellie was probably thinking. The result ended up causing Nancy’s chubby face to blush.

The sight of Nancy in that bathing suit even floored Ellie. “Who’s the piggy now?” Ellie thought to herself as that evil grin emerged again, but for Ellie, the best was yet to come…

(Click here for next installment)


----------



## ssly

Well, here it is, the latest installment of Nancy & Ellie.

Let me know what you all think!

Grab a snack and enjoy!! :eat1: 

Ssssssssly!!!!


----------



## Observer

Only edited one word -- "reins" in for "reigns!" Overall excellent word flow and imagery. The description seems rather formula, with great emphasis on sugar and fat laden products and a seeming obiviousness to thought on the part of the protagonists that defys reality. But I anticipate that Emily will stop the sabotage as her own appetite and desre for fufillment returns. At least that's my hope..


----------

